# Are there any provisions available for very severe social anxiety disorder in speakin



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

It's lowering my grade. I can't speak in front of people without crying or having a panic attack.
I have had three courses of counselling, and it only helped me to a certain extent. I really don't want to try medication.

EDIT: Sorry about the fail of a title...I just copied it from Yahoo Answers as I just asked the same question there and I think the title must have been too long for this forum :b. It was meant to say "Are there any provisions available for very severe social anxiety disorder in speaking exams?"


----------



## miela (Oct 26, 2011)

You need to talk to your teachers at the beginning of class about it. Not just right before an exam or a presentation, but as soon as you start the course. Bring in a note from your counselors if you have to, and if it is too hard to tell them in person, you can maybe write a letter.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Why exactly is it that you don't want to try medication? I'd have thought that it would be most appropriate in cases as severe as yours.


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Why exactly is it that you don't want to try medication? I'd have thought that it would be most appropriate in cases as severe as yours.


My father is an alcoholic and we both have very similar, addictive, personalities. I am afraid I will end up like him and have a drug addiction, and for that reason I will never touch any form of drug, other than caffeine.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I noticed you're from the UK, so I'm not sure if you have anything related to disabilities that can help you in your college. In the states, we have a disability act which my teachers mention during the first day of class. We just talk to a counselor and let them know if we need some kind of accommodations from a disability. I don't really know the requirements for a situation like yours, but I'm sure they could let you know. I was kind of thinking about asking a counselor myself about a similar situation with me since I'll be trying to take speech for the third time next semester.


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

wrongnumber said:


> Beta blockers are very useful for presentation anxiety and they're non-addictive. Certainly less addictive than caffeine.


Maybe I will consider them then. I have my first appointment with a proper therapist for CBT at the end of February so I will see what she says. For the time being I think I will speak to one of my teachers who I have to do a speaking exam for. I spoke to her once before very briefly about my anxiey so it shouldn't be TOO bad.


----------



## YUMYUMYUMYUMYUM (Dec 30, 2011)

Last year at University all of my modules included presentations worth 20%
I didn't go to class on any of the days that I was supposed to perform presentations, therefore I achieved 0 marks in 20% of last year
I'm currently in my final year of University and have recently filed a concessions form explaining that social anxiety has been affecting my attendace
I also indicated on the concessions form that my illness has made me unable to perform presentation, and asked whether i might be able to complete alternative assignments (such as essays) in place of presentations in future
I am yet to receive any responses to the submission of this form (it was not long ago that I submitted it), however, if possible i suggest you do something similar to that which I have done
I provided evidence from a medical proffessional qualifying the existence of my illness in conjunction with the submission of the concessions form, therefore I expect that my tutors will have to take my explanations & requests seriously


----------



## deepreason (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/DisabledPeople/EducationAndTraining/HigherEducation/DG_10034898

The above link is the first step to getting it registered as a disability. This will qualify you for some financial help but more importantly they will make recommendations to your college, which must be followed, regarding extra provisions for you. These provisions can be things such as allowances or exemptions from oral presentations and extra time in exams etc.


----------



## YUMYUMYUMYUMYUM (Dec 30, 2011)

deepreason said:


> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/DisabledPeople/EducationAndTraining/HigherEducation/DG_10034898
> 
> The above link is the first step to getting it registered as a disability. This will qualify you for some financial help but more importantly they will make recommendations to your college, which must be followed, regarding extra provisions for you. These provisions can be things such as allowances or exemptions from oral presentations and extra time in exams etc.


that sounds great, have you received allowances or exemptions because of anxiety yourself?

as I previously mentioned: I received 0 marks in 20% of last year due to my failure to perform presentations (the same will happen this year, incidently, unless i receive concessions)
do you think that they might be able to change the (impaired) grade I received last year in retrospect of my having been impaired by anxiety?

also, my personal tutor has suggested to the senior tutor that I should be withdrawn from university due to poor attendance; if I register my disability with student finance england, could they prevent the university from forcibly withdrawing me?


----------



## deepreason (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes I am registered on the DSA scheme myself. I have social anxiety, general anxiety, OCD and depression. I regeistered on the scheme before going to University this year. I had to fill in some forms then got sent for a discussion with an occupational therapist type bloke who was really helpful and had some great ideas about how they could help me.
Financially I received a laptop and a voice recorder to help with my anxiety issues and because i have trouble writing coherently due to all the meds I am on. I also received a book allowance to let me buy textbooks so I'm not forced to work in the library when I am having a "bad day".
Considerations wise I have been given a kind of key worker at the Uni who I see for an hour a week as well as having a great contact in the Uni's own accessibility service. They both handle things like speaking to lecturers on my behalf if a bad week causes me to get behind or any other kinds of issues arise. I am also allowed to use my laptop in exams and get 25% extra time to allow me to do this with my dodgy typing skills. The biggest thing for me is that I am allowed to take my exams in a seperate room on my own, this is a huge thing for me as background noise causes me big problems.
All of the above has come about through the disabled student's allowance scheme as well as more. If you are already at Uni I would recommend speaking to your Accesibility Service (or whatever it is called at your college, the student's union will point you in the right direction if you can't find them) they will help you with filling out the forms and getting things going.
I'm unsure of the specifics of what they can do for you individually but I do know they've been a godsend for me. I wish you well getting something set up


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

deepreason said:


> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/DisabledPeople/EducationAndTraining/HigherEducation/DG_10034898
> 
> The above link is the first step to getting it registered as a disability. This will qualify you for some financial help but more importantly they will make recommendations to your college, which must be followed, regarding extra provisions for you. These provisions can be things such as allowances or exemptions from oral presentations and extra time in exams etc.


I gather that that only applies to university/college students? I'm still in secondary school (I'm 15).


----------

